

7 steps to storytelling success - Hsoub
http://blog.hsoub.com/7-steps-to-storytelling-success

======
edge17
I wish more people would do a little of this. Making a marginal effort makes a
big difference. I run into friends applying to business school but unsure what
to write their essays about because their lives are so 'ordinary.' Most
paintings are of 'ordinary' stuff; it's often the technique with which they're
done that draws people in.

~~~
Hsoub
I couldn't agree with you more. Thanks for your comment!

